# Ideas for chicks foot?



## MurphysLaw (Jun 25, 2015)

anyone have ideas for making a splint or something for this little guy ? 

toe was broken during transport.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it hasn't begun to heal itself a very thin strip of duck tape one round on the toe should be enough splint. The issue is, if the bone has already begun to heal. If it has then that means rebreaking it.


----------



## MurphysLaw (Jun 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> If it hasn't begun to heal itself a very thin strip of duck tape one round on the toe should be enough splint. The issue is, if the bone has already begun to heal. If it has then that means rebreaking it.


hasnt begun to heal yet so i have it wrapped now and she seems to be hopping around just fine. thanks robin


----------

